# Emergency at home! Leaving dog alone overnight?



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

We have an emergency and I have to leave home for the night very shortly! Problem is we cant get anyone to take care of Rua (now almost 6 months) for the night, it being New Years! Its also not possible to bring him with me. 

As a one off, how bad is it to leave him at home overnight. He will probably be 12 to 16 hours alone. He will have full run of the kitchen which is a large room, plenty of water and his food for tonight. I can put paper down in a corner so he knows its ok to toilet there. I was also going to leave a radio on.

Any opinions on whether I will be ok as a one off or whether I should smuggle Rua with me? (which could result in serious consequences!)

Thanks!

(PS. anyone remembers poor rua and his toilet problems, he was put on strong antibiotics weeks ago and it cleared him up! )


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Any chance you could board him at your vet's for the night?

If it's just once and you're SURE you'll be home in 12 to 16 hours, I'd say he'll be okay. It's NOT ideal but he'll survive. 

NO ONE will help you out? That sucks. Keep trying to find someone if you can!!


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried the vet to no avail unfortunately. 

Its deffo a once off, little Rua is spoilt all of time other than this! (He's rarely alone during the day as my other half works from home, shes away at the mo tho hence the issue!)

Thanks for your comment


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

You already noted -- plenty of water, and his food. If he's the type of pup that ordinarily topples his water, consider getting a dispenser - His having water is very important. 

Make absolutely *sure* you return as soon as you can - if it's 16 hours, fine, but don't let it go on for another 16. You have to get back there, non negotiable.

Have a plan in case you can't get back: Can you leave a key with a neighbor or friend that can look in on him after Thursday's hangover passes, or at least be your backup in case the emergency is extended or you get in a car accident? (IMO, Always better to have a plan....)

Also, he's going to have lots of time to experiment with new and destructive ways to empty the contents of your kitchen cupboards. Make SURE you do a good dog-proofing, and get any cleaning chemicals and the like OUT OUT OUT! And if you come home to a big 'ol mess, forgive him without so much as raising an eyebrow and move on. He's a little man at 6 months, not at all an adult, and he isn't accustomed to so long alone.This may be quite stressful for him, and who knows how he'll do. However he gets himself through it, I think you have to accept it and just give him a big "glad to see you hug" and move on.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

If he were mine? I'd take him and hsi crate in the car with me.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a neighbor or friend that might check in on him a couple times? Can you ask some vets if they knwo of anyone? Do you have Pet sitters in your area (ask vets, ck phonebooks)?


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

My brother had brain surgery in NYC when I had only had Baxter for a week. I had to get to NYC immediately. I made a reservation at Residence Inn (dog friendly) and packed everything I could think of. Bax did beautifully in the car. I was a nervous wreck at rest stops, but I used areas that weren't designated dog areas, hoping to limit his interaction with other dogs.

It was also a nice distraction for the family once my brother was out of surgery and in recovery. People came over to the hotel to meet him and he got to interact with children earlier than I thought he could (I don't have kids). 

It wasn't ideal, but I did the best with the situation. Hope things worked out okay. Please post and let us know!


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

Well emergency over and came back to rua today. All is ok. He still had water left but hadn't eaten all of his dinner last nite. Didn't stop him poo'ing lots tho! (he's been going if his meal lately. Not food just his own main food)

He is being showered with love and affection all day. Thanks to all for your comments.


----------

